# Blast Cycle Human Experiment- Trial #1



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 28, 2012)

Doing a blast cycle, first time using prop and acetate.. pretty pumped.

1-10 test e (300mgs/wk)
1-5 Test P (50mgs/ed)
1-5 Tren A (50mgs/ed)
1-5 adrol (50mgs/ed)
1-5 dbol (25mgs/ed) (25mgs pills) 

After the 10 week cruise, im going to do it all over...maybe try some Eq instead of tren...not sure...haven't planned it out yet..I also might decide and get some more Test P and Tren A and just continue the cycle for 10 weeks. Depends how my gains are going to come along. Anyway, this is my thread to track my progress over this cycle. 

Cycle Start Date: 3-26-12

Weight: 190
Arms: Just under 17" COLD-dropped almost 1/2 and inch when i dieted down and came off cycle.
Quads: 25"
Chest: 44"
Bdft Estimate: 9-12%

Will update pics, once a week, every monday.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 29, 2012)

3/29/12

SHOULDERS/ARMS

Great workout. Usually i start to fatigue by the time i get through arms. Aggression and intensity was pretty fucking good. Not sure if the intensity/non fatigue was due to it actually starting to kick-in, or the excitement and joy of actually being "on" again. I feel really good and very positive. Lots of positive energy as well. Self confidence is higher and i feel like a chatter box at work. Still, again, not sure if its related to the actual gear or the excitement. Either way, I feel great. 

Positives to date:
-During biceps, my bicep vein was easily twice as big as usual.
-More power due to intensity & aggression
-Muscles look slightly fuller(water from orals i assume)

Negatives to date:
-N/A


Side notes:
I tore something im my right elbow over a week ago. I think it is either a tendon tear or ligament tear, not sure. But when i straighter my arm, or bend it back, the is an EXTREME quick sharp pain. Feels like it goes from the bottom of tricep, down to below the elbow and around to my brachialis. Never had this before. It seems like it is almost gone. It subsided for a day or two, but then came back. It is not so bad now.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 31, 2012)

3/30/12

LEGS

Leg extension warm up, Squats, leg-press, leg extension, standing single-leg ham curl, seated calf raises, standing calf raises. It was an pretty good workout. Nothing special though. Weight was still about the same. Expecting it to jump up hopefully a good albs by next week. Libido is going back up.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 1, 2012)

3/31/12(saturday)

REST DAY

Wanted to do a food log today, so i wrote down everything so I could record it. This is about my average day of food intake. I did have the day off today, so I slept in until 11:30AM.  Pro:carb:fat



MEAL 1- 11:55AM
1 cup Oats  10:50:10
1 small banana   0:10:0
2 whole eggs, 5 whites   27:0:10
1 greek yogurt    14:15:0
TOTAL= 635 calories
51:74:15

MEAL 2- 2:30PM 
8oz ground turkey   42:0:16
1 cup white rice    5:50::0
TOTAL= 532 calories
47:50:16

MEAL 3- 5PM
chicken breast    50:0:0
1.5 cup brown rice   7:75:0
2tbsp PB       7:4:16
TOTAL= 716 calories
64:79:16

MEAL 4- 7:45PM
3 rice cakes     3:42:1
2tbsp PB        7:4:16
1cup milk       8:12:2
1 scoop protein   30:3:3
TOTAL= 623 calories
48:61:22

MEAL 5- 10PM
Salad containing:  
Lettuce         (not my usual salad...gf insisted on making a Cobb Salad...tasted awesome!)
chicken breast   50:0:0
2 whole eggs     12:0:10
2 bacon           7:0:7
Vinagrete dressing     0:0:3
TOTAL= 408 calories
69:0:20

MEAL 6- 12:30PM(before bed)
1 dozen eggs (2whole, 10 white)    50:0:10
TOTAL= 290 calories
50:0:10



DAILY TOTAL= 3,250 calories
protein= 329
carbs=  264
fat=   99



Also, I wake up 1-3 times a night, which i down a protein shake with either 1 cup of milk or some water each time i wake, so about another 500 calories between my last meal of today and tomorrow morning. 

I just dieted down before this cycle and got down to a pretty shredded 190lb. Now that im on cycle, I am clean bulking back up.. I usually don't count the whole day like this but decided to today to see where it came out. I ALWAYS add up how much protein/carbs/fat i eat for each meal though. Always aiming for 45+/40+/10+ depending on the time of the day. I taper carbs after 5/6PM, no need for them before i go to sleep. Tomorrow is chest day, and calories will be slightly higher due to the added post workout protein/carb shake.

P.S. Either allergies are kicking in, or i am getting sick. Throat a little itchy, small cough, runny nose and lots of sinus pressure. Hoping for it to subside soon. Not trying to be sick the first week of cycle. fucking bs. Pumped for tomorrows chest workout! 


-starting to feel a little more bloated..constantly. taking vit. b5 for acne along with tanning outside. Acne is looking better than it has in a longggg time!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks damn solid Brother, good luck!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 1, 2012)

4/1/12

CHEST/TRI'S

Flat Bench (up to 315X5, help on last rep)
Incline Smith Machine
Flat dumbbell Flys (Went up to 60's, prefect form for 10-12)
Free Weight Hammer strength Dip leaning forward (two 45's, two 25's, one ten on EACH side for 8)

Tri Push down - superset w/ - close grip bench
Machine Upright Skull crush
Behind head dumbbell ext.


-Very intense workout, strength is getting a lot higher. I dieted down before cycle and lost a bit of strength due to a little less food and not being on any test or anything. In december, my bench was at 315X8, and when i dieted down and came off cycle i felt like I probably couldn't even get 315X2. I was scared to even see what it was at, so i didn't go above 275. 2 weeks ago I was @ about 275x8, now 275x12 easy. Great fucking pump!
     Also sweating a bit more.

Positives to Date:
-Strength is going up very noticeably 
-Pumps getting very good
-A little more vascular
-Up about 2-4lbs on Weight scale, same on digital scale(POS scale!)
-Look fuller
-Libido skyrocketing
-Intensity higher

Negatives to Date:
-Fucking bloated for no damn reason!
-Get aggravated a little easier. Have always had anger problems though.
-Night sweats last night, either due to 1.)being sick 2.)tren 3.)Living in AZ(was hot yesterday 92F)
-Testies hurt..definitely some more atrophy going on. 


Side Notes:
Elbow tendon issue is gone. Didn't feel it this morning or during my workout. Hopefully it is fully gone. Acne is still getting a bit better, I hope the cystic acne wont flare up soon, will be pissed if i does. Still running 5G vitamin B5/ED. Also go to pool to tan everyday to help blend in scaring and discoloration. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 1, 2012)

Solid build bro good luck


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2012)

That last pic is a good shot for you. Shows off your small waste. Looks good.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Lookin solid bro. I'm confused on the cycle setup though. So starting week 11 you're gonna do it over again, or on week 21? Nice TV setup btw.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 1, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Lookin solid bro. I'm confused on the cycle setup though. So starting week 11 you're gonna do it over again, or on week 21? Nice TV setup btw.



Haha thanks bro. Rents hooked it up with 51" plasma and fully furnished the apartment!

And yes, you are correct. Start week 11, I will do it all over again, except i will switch some things up to keep receptors from not responding to the same shit all the time. Like EQ instead of tren, or deca instead of tern, not sure yet. Also, I might just order more tren and prop and continue the cycle for a full 10 weeks. Not sure yet though, I should definitely get on top of that.

Just not sure if it would be better to do 10wks on lots, 5wk cruise, 10wks lots, 5 cruise, etc. Or just 5 and 5 and 5.........


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 2, 2012)

Should be a fun ride whatever you decide. I'll be following along. Best of luck.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 9, 2012)

CHEST/TRIS    4/9/12
weight:195 and rising 
End weight goal: 210 with minimal bdft

Bench went up to 315X6(help on last one). not as good as my PR months ago @ 315X8 no spot. fml and dieting. Dropped some serious strength when i came off and dieted down. Workouts are getting pretty fucking crazy..pushing deep..Doing a lot of rest pause at the end of a set to go beyond failure...after failure, ill give it a good 5-10 seconds and bust out 1-2 more. 

Also, the pumps are fucking insane, cant remember the last time my chest was this pumped or hard. Need to eat a little more, im always worried about getting to fat, so im not eating to my full potential. =/   I feel a lot more full and thick.

Flat Bench
Incline Flys
Incline Hammer Str.
Dip Machine leaning forward

Straight bar push downs
One arm behind the head dumbbell raise 
One arm smith machine close grip bench
Reverse 1 arm cable push down


Positives to date:
-Confidence+
-Super agressive workouts
-Massive pumps 10/10
-Very hard
-Up about 5lbs
-A little more vascular.

Negatives to date:
-Anger has been very bad. My relationship with my girlfriend(1 year) is getting bad. I have been treating her like shit and she is now scared of my and says I am psycho and remind her of her meth head ex-step father who committed suicide. I am now forced to close eyes and count to 5 with deep breaths to avoid any serious conflicts. Customers at my work are a big issue now, something as little as leaving a shirt in the fitting room drives me nuts, screaming "fuck you, you fucking fat piece of shit who cant lift a fucking finger to give me the fucking shirt" in my head. My anger has become a serious issue. 
-Acne possibly getting a little worse.


Legs tomorrow, going heavy on some squats. Should be interesting! If im feeling strong ill take a video.


Edit: Should of cropped the 1st and 2nd pic...didnt notice my fucking ass crack was in it till after....whatever. fuck you


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 9, 2012)

you scare me through the computer


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 13, 2012)

4/13/12   CHEST
weight:198

Workouts are getting insane...I hit leg 3 days ago, and back 2 days ago, they were both ridiculous. Got up 455X5(maybe could of got 1 more) on squat, parallel. Not a PR, but best its been in a while. Rows are at 315X6, not the cleanest, but just going heavy. 

Did chest today, started with 30 degree incline dumbbell, 50's for warmup. 75's still warm up, then jumped to 100's to see where id go from there. They were WAY to light, probably could of pounded out 20 reps. Went to grab the 125's, and did 8 good solid reps. I ahte when i see people go half way down, and all the way up. Its mostly tris on the top part, so i make sure i go ALL the way down and get a full stretch. After 125's i threw em down to continue with a strip set. Grabbed the 75's, did 12 easy reps, should of gone higher, it was to light. Then down to 50's for some slow controlled reps. Moved onto smith machine flat, cable flys, then ended with incline hammer str. Good fucking workout.

POSITIVES to date:
-Same as b4
-getting more vascular by the day. Noticing veins in abs for the first time...lower and even upper. very weird.

NEGATIVES to date:
-Same as b4
-Anger seems to be cooling down the last few days. Not sure why, maybe knowone has been an idiot...idk
-acne getting a bit worse on back. Getting some large cystic ones on my back...might increase b5 dose, and tan a little more.


P.S. Legs tomorrow, going to start with some leg press, might try and do some front squats...Ive never done them with freeweights before because it is awkward. I need to get the form right and start incorporating them.

-Pic, 20 minutes after chest workout.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 15, 2012)

4/14/12 LEGS

Leg workout was ok at first, but started getting pretty intense near the end. After legpress i moved on to stiff leg deadlift superset with smith machine front squat. This didnt go so well becuase my lower back was done...from legpress!? wtf! Could only go up to 315x10 for stiff leg, had to stop the pain was to bad. AFter this i decided to go do some leg extensions and single leg standing leg curl. No way was i going to go do some lunges with that much back pain.

Lower back pain maybe from dbol? not sure. Was the first time so i doubt it.

Also, on leg press I had to wrap even going light(8 plates each side) because my kness hurt to bad. Got out a pretty easy 15 reps but didnt want to go heavier because they were a little achy for some reason, even with 4 sets of leg ext. to warm up knees.

Girlfriend had work soon, so I only had about 1hr to do legs.

Leg ext. warm up
Legpress
stiff leg deadlift Superset w/ Smith front squat
Leg ext. (last set was a pyramid to failure up and down... 12,10,8,2,8,10,15 reps. This set burned like a mofo!!!!) 
Standing single leg curl
Seated upright leg curl
Seated Calf machine


POSITIVES to date:
same

NEGITIVES to date:
Getting more bloated than usual


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 7, 2012)

Ok, been a while since I posted in my journal because I'm a lazy fucking bastard when it comes to recording stuff. Anyway, my blast cycle ended on May 1st. Strength shot up like a mother fucker, and had a lot of fun. VERY quick cycle, wish i would of ordered an extra vial of tren and prop to run it a little longer, but whatever, now i get to start my next cycle sooner!

Beginning weight: 188
End weight: 202

14 lbs weight increase in about 6 weeks. Im sure a little water, a little fat(maybe?) and half muscle. Im not going to get ahead of myself and say it was all muscle or mostly muscle.

Flat Bench got up to 275X15, 315X8, 365X4
Incline dumbbell 125'sX10
Squat 405X15

+intensity was so fucking crazy. Almost no longer than 30-45seconds in between sets. Workout lengths were significantly cut, almost in half, pumps were crazy, one of my favorite cycle.

+I also got extremely vascular during workouts. New veins came in, and olds ones a lot bigger..i felt i put on a little more fat, but dont know if its possible to go up in bodyfat and get more vascular????

Anyway, here are some transformation pics, short time, so nothing CRAZY as fuck..

188--->202 (6 weeks)


P.S. Body not shaved, so it probably look as cut!


----------



## msumuscle (May 8, 2012)

Are you crusin or PCT'n?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 8, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Are you crusin or PCT'n?



cruise 400mgs test E and some slin


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 20, 2012)

Random update. Still on cruise. Will order some more gear in a week or so. I am stronger than i was on the gear from the blast. strength still increasing and 3 pounds heavier even a few weeks after. Bench has gone up a rep to 315x8 with no spot, squat is 500X5 LIGHT WEIGHT BUDDAYYY!!!!

Going to continue one test e @ 300mgs/wk during cycle.

test prop 100mgs/ed  (1-8)  TOTAL test 1 gram a week of prop & e(really want to bump the way test up)
tren a  75mgs/ed  or npp 50mgs/ed    (1-8)   (not sure yet)
dbol 50mgs ED         (1-5)
might add an AI to reduce acne as much as possible, not sure if i want to throw down money.

goals to accomplish next cycle:
-semi lean 215 (202-205 right now)
-bench     405 maybe 405x2
-squat      500x10 & max 600
-dead       600

Bumping test about 300mgs higher than usual. Goals should be reachable with this dose along with hard work and LOTSof good clean food!

here are a few pics of where i am at now:


















p.s. got some nice veins this cycle. Some veins on long and lateral head of tris. kept all of them


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 21, 2012)

Impressive lifts! Looking awesome so keep up the great work!


----------

